# Books You've Read More than Once



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

Personally, I don't read much more than once, so I was wondering what is it about a book that makes you revisit it? Which ones have you returned to? I'll start with mine:

_The Stand_, by Stephen King. So oppressive and grandiose. The end of the world starts with a cough. If you read this now during flu-season, you'll likely move away from everyone you see sniffling.

_'Salem's Lot_, by Stephen King. My goosebumps are set to "permanently raised" when I read this. I like my vampires to scare, not to love.

I think I've reread _The Shining_ and _The Dead Zone_, also by King, but I'm not positive. It would have been so long ago.

_Headhunter_, by Michael Slade. I love the twists and turns of this grisly procedural. It's probably the single biggest influence on what I write. I've reread _Ghoul_ too, Slade's second book, but it's not as good.

Beyond that I'll have to think if there's any others. I'm not counting books I've read twice for different classes.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmmmm......
To Kill A Mockingbird, by Harper Lee.  Just such an amazing story.

As I Lay Dying, by William Faulkner.  My brother hated it, but I thought it was hilarious! (it is s'posed to be funny, isn't it?)

Little Women, by Louisa May Alcott, of course.

Thanks for starting the thread, Dave!


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

_Crime and Punishment_ by Fyodor Dostoevsky (read every year or two)
_The Road_ by Cormac McCarthy
_In Cold Blood_ by Truman Capote

more I'm sure if I thought longer about it


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I have waaay too many - but these are all DTVs

Jean Auel's Clan of the Cave Bear series
W.E.B. Griffin series - all of them
Janet Evanovich's
The Cat Who series by Lillian Braun
All the Harry Potter
Tony Hillerman's books
The Father Tim books by Jan Karon
Diana Gabaldon's books
and on and on and on

after the kindle, I don't have time to re-read anything


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I tend to re-read books by an authors as a whole, rather than individual books. I re-read Rex Stout, Roger Zelazny, Ray Bradbury, Cliff, Simak, John Dickson Carr, Fredric Brown, Wilson Tucker, etc.

I would think I have re-read about half of my 4,000 books, sometime more than once (Rex Stout, Roger Zelazny).



Mike


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Harry Potter series
Little House on the Prairie series
Everything Stephen King has written


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I read a lot of books more than once. One reason is that I read really fast, and don't always retain what I read. I also read falling asleep at night. So I tend to forget a lot, and am able to enjoy books I've already read. Plus it's like favorite songs to me - if it's good once, it's good every time!

I'm currently re-reading Twilight and New Moon to get ready for the new movie.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Gone with the Wind - Margaret Mitchell read it repeatedly between the ages of 12-16 haven't read it in years though
Kitchen Confidential - Anthony Bordain  just hilarious
The Twentieth Wife- Indu Sundaresan loved the story 
Beneath a Marble Sky -John Shor loved the story
I'm with the Band - Pamela Des Barres funny, I just like her writing style 
Called Out of Darkness - Anne Rice love her descriptions of growing up in New Orleans
Clara the Early Years - Margo Kaufman hilarious


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I've read many, many of my DTBs over and over. Since getting the Kindle, though, I always have new books to read, so I really haven't done much re-reading in the last year and a half. The only exception I can think of is Ted Dekker's Circle Trilogy







. I re-read it last month, and I'm planning on also reading the Lost Books series and the Paradise series (which I haven't read yet) before I read the closer to all of these series, Green







.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I reread lots. the kindle has slowed this down and introduced a great many new reads. sadly not all of my old favs are on kindel YET and many of my dt copies are falling apart.
the authers that I reread to myself and to my kids are.

Tolkein  (on kindle now)
David Eddings (only partially on kindle and not in order so I won't touch)
Rowlings,  you know this story
LeGuin  - earthsea trilogy
susan Cooper - dark is rising seiries

yes I like YA novels  they read aloud nicely
Sylvia


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I suppose that the ones I reread tend to be in my favorite genres, are very well written, and have characters I really care about. After all, if it's just a good plot, what would be the purpose of rereading it -- at least until I'd pretty much completely forgotten what happens?

By far my most reread books are Roger Zelazny's "Amber" series (the first series told by Corwin). I've not kept count, but I don't think I've ever gone for more than two years without rereading them since my first reading in the late '70s. I'm probably in double digits now in the times I've read the second "Amber" series (told by Corwin's son Merlin) -- not quite as compelling as the first series but still a great read.

I used to read the "Lord of the Rings" trilogy almost annually and then biannually, but only once in the last decade or so.

Of current authors, my most reread books have been Terry Pratchett's "Discworld" novels. I've read all but the last couple books multiple times, especially the Sam Vimes/City Watch story arc.

All three of these authors/series are quite different in style, but for me they all share those critical features of being well written with compelling characters whom I care about.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Harry Potter series
_A Game of Thrones_ and _A Clash of Kings_ by George R.R. Martin
_Pride and Prejudice_
_Animal Farm_
_Catcher in the Rye_
_Shoeless Joe_ by W.P. Kinsella
_Monkey: Folk Novel of China_ by Wu Cheng-en/Arthur Waley

N


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

I'm not the fastest reader, so to redo a book is a big commitment. I do watch a lot of movies over and over, every few years, but that only takes a couple of hours to kill. With a book, I need typically a month, but lately two or three weeks.

I've thought of a few more books I've done though:

_The Star Trek Compendium_, by Allan Asherman. This is basically a reference book of the Original Series of _Star Trek_. Awesome. _The Making of Star Trek_ by Stephen E. Whitfield and Gene Roddenberry is another good one I've reread. Not sure how many of the James Blish _Star Trek_'s 1-12 I've read again, but surely most of them, especially in the pre-videotape/DVD days when reading something like this was the only way to relive an episode.

_Books of Blood_, by Clive Barker. Originally I had the paperbacks, vols. 1 & 2. There was a vol. 3, but I didn't have it. Years later, the three books were collected together in a trade paperback. I read all of that, so that means I read vols. 1 & 2 again. Short stories is where he excels. His prose was just so good in those early days, and original too. I've never been a fan of the few novels I've read or tried.

I assume I'll one day read the Harry Potter series again.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

ak rain said:


> ...
> LeGuin - earthsea trilogy
> ...


Another favorite of mine which I've probably read at least a half dozen times.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

For me, I usually read these once a year:

A Clubbable Woman by Reginald Hill
The Fog by James Herbert
Maltese Falcon by Dashiell Hammett


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I've read the original Sherlock Holmes stories over and over again, and probably will continue to reread most of 'em every few years till I die.

I've reread Tolkein's original trilogy and the Hobbit, though not as obsessively as some.  Reread the trilogy three times, and skipped chunks of it the second and third time.  Reread The Hobbit about four times with no skipping.

Most of Robert Heinlein's science fiction I've reread at least once, and some of the stuff I really like I've read numerous times.

The strangest re-read I did was of a book called "The First and the Last" by Adolf Galland, a World War 2 German fighter pilot.  Germany recreated their air force from nothing in the 1930s--Expansion was fast and promotion was quick for the talented or politically savvy.  Galland was promoted ridiculously rapidly, and was a general before he was thirty years old.  He was NOT politically savvy, and was rather a smart-ass, so he had a number of bitter arguments with Hermann Goring and the top brass.

I read the book when I was about twelve, and when I read his very detailed accounts of some of his arguments, I envisioned two old guys arguing with each other....After all, thirty was almost as old as MY DAD, right?  I loved the book and read it several times at that age, learning some of these arguments almost word for word.  I didn't re-read the book until my early thirties, after I had been in the Army.  Now I envisioned Galland as a smart-aleck young hot shot twisting the tail of the big boss.  And re-read some of the same arguments I could still remember from pre-teen days, but now with a totally new aspect to them!  Quite a shift of worldview, I can tell you....


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

The Outlander series by Diana Gabaldon. I have the latest book but had to re-read the one before that because of the long wait and my memory isnt all that brilliant.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I've re-read quite a few books more than once, although I haven't done that since getting my Kindle 2, as I have a long list of books waiting to be read on it.  Here are some of my favorite re-reads:

'Salem's Lot, by Stephen King, which I read nearly every year in October. It's one of the best books I've read.
The Prince of Tides, by Pat Conroy
Janet Evanovich's Stephanie Plum books (especially books one through 5)
Plum Island, by Nelson DeMille
Mayday, by Nelson DeMille and Thomas Block a real page turner)
Pride and Prejudice, by Jane Austen
Dracula, by Bram Stoker
Jurassic Park, by Michael Crichton


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

The Harry Potter Series
The Count of Monte Cristo (by Alexandre Dumas)
In Search of the Castaways (by Jules Verne)
The House of Mirth (by Edith Wharton)
The Two Captains (by Veniamin Kaverin - a Russian writer, though this novel has been translated into English and is available on the Kindle!  I haven't read the English version yet, but I downloaded a sample chapter and the formatting was weird (no paragraph breaks...ever!  Very odd...)
Pride and Prejudice (by Jane Austen)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Narnia series Narnia, Kindle
The JD Robb series JD Robb, Kindle
The Spenser series by Robert Parker Robert Parker, Spenser, Kindle
Books by Dick Francis Dick Francis, Kindle
To Kill a Mockingbird (not on Kindle)
Atlas Shrugged (not on Kindle)
books by Gerald A Browne (not on Kindle)
Anne McCaffrey's Crystal Singer series McCaffrey, Crystal Singer, kindle
Mike Hicks' In Her Name Michael R. Hicks, In Her Name, Kindle

Betsy


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy, we have much in common.  I have the In Death series on my KK and am in the middle of rereading them.  Taking a break for now though.  

A series I reread every summer is the Travis McGee books by John D. MacDonald.  Unfortunately they are not yet Kindleized (is that a word?).

Spenser, Oh yes.  The more recent are not as good as the earlier, but still worth reading.

As for Atlas Shrugged, a masterpiece.  Totally biased of course, but fascinating.


----------



## lorraineya (Aug 24, 2009)

Read the "Little House" books over & over during my childhood! 
Also re-read Little Women, Pride & Prejudice, & Harry Potter & the Half-Blood Prince. I re-read very few books. The most recent book I re-read was my forum icon, "Eat, Pray, Love!"


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

LaRita said:


> ...Unfortunately they are not yet Kindleized (is that a word?)....


Hmm...maybe "Kindlized"? Or how about "enkindled"?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

OOOhhhh.  I LIKE "enkindled". . . . . .


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I re-read Marion Zimmer Bradley's The Firebrand at least once a year.
(Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/The-Firebrand-ebook/dp/B001TLZEDM/)

Other favorites and comfort reading:
Auel's the Mammoth Hunters and Shelters of Stone (my favorites of the Clan of the Cave Bear series)
Neil Gaiman's Sandman graphic novels
Tam Lin by Pamela Dean
Still Life with Woodpecker by Tom Robbins
The Princess Bride by William Goldman
A handful of specific romances by Johanna Lindsay, Jude Deveraux and Jayne Ann Krentz


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

LOTR (my favorite parts)--been re-reading periodically since I was 12.
Silmarillion (many, many times)
The Stand
The Talisman (King and Straub)
Watership Down
The Complete Far Side
The Complete Calvin and Hobbes
James Herriott books (all)


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> The strangest re-read I did was of a book called "The First and the Last" by Adolf Galland, a World War 2 German fighter pilot. Germany recreated their air force from nothing in the 1930s--Expansion was fast and promotion was quick for the talented or politically savvy. Galland was promoted ridiculously rapidly, and was a general before he was thirty years old. He was NOT politically savvy, and was rather a smart-ass, so he had a number of bitter arguments with Hermann Goring and the top brass.
> 
> I read the book when I was about twelve, and when I read his very detailed accounts of some of his arguments, I envisioned two old guys arguing with each other....After all, thirty was almost as old as MY DAD, right? I loved the book and read it several times at that age, learning some of these arguments almost word for word. I didn't re-read the book until my early thirties, after I had been in the Army. Now I envisioned Galland as a smart-aleck young hot shot twisting the tail of the big boss. And re-read some of the same arguments I could still remember from pre-teen days, but now with a totally new aspect to them! Quite a shift of worldview, I can tell you....


I wonder if my Dad might enjoy this book. He's a WWII vet, and loves airplanes. (He was in the Coast Guard, though)


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

"The Notebook" Nicholas Sparks
"Chesapeake Bay Saga" Nora Roberts
"Genuine Lies"  Nora Roberts
"Harry Potter" Series
Anything by Sandra Brown


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Um, I couldnt get through "Eat Pray Love" once!


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I constantly reread books. I have a yearly cycle of books that I reread and those include:
The Hobbit and LOTR 
The Chronicles of Narnia
The Anne of Green Gables series
Pride and Prejudice
and, of course, all of the books that I read with my students every year
Basically, if I like a book, I'll read it again. And again. And again.... 
For me, rereading is like spending time with a dear old friend or traveling to a favorite vacation spot.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

Aravis60 said:


> For me, rereading is like spending time with a dear old friend or traveling to a favorite vacation spot.


That's more of what I was looking for. The lists are nice, because I'm interested, but I'm really more interested in _why_ you read something more than once.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If it's a book that, when I read it the first time, I'm sorry it's over, it becomes a candidate for re-reading.  I enjoy rereading both because it's like visiting with an old friend and like discovering new things about a friend.  I almost always notice new things about a book, even one that I have read many times before.  I think it's because we bring our own experiences to a book when we read it, and as I learn new things, I notice new things in books I've read before.

My list of books is earlier in the thread.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> I wonder if my Dad might enjoy this book. He's a WWII vet, and loves airplanes. (He was in the Coast Guard, though)


He might, if he is the open-minded type. Galland wasn't particularly apologetic about what he did. If he was a Coast Guardsman, I'd recommend this book:











Ridiculously cheap on the Kindle, for a paperback DTB significantly more. But I'll bet your dad loves it!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> He might, if he is the open-minded type. Galland wasn't particularly apologetic about what he did. If he was a Coast Guardsman, I'd recommend this book:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! I am going to check this out right now!
Dad was in the Pacific. I bet he would enjoy it!


----------



## scott_audio (Oct 19, 2009)

I have and will continue to read over and over again anything written by:  Stephen King, Dean Koontz, Jonathan and Faye Kellerman, Jean Auel, Tony Hillerman, Peter Straub, Grisham, Michael Crichton, Jules Verne.

With my DX, and being able to with any book read the first chapter before buying, in large print I might add, I find that I enjoy reading again... so many new authors to explore now that I can sample their work and get hooked.  It's overwhelming.  I love my Kindle.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Thanks so much! I am going to check this out right now!
> Dad was in the Pacific. I bet he would enjoy it!


Carol, you may have spotted it, but if you haven't, your Dad might enjoy this. Especially if he is a dog lover:

http://www.amazon.com/Sinbad-Coast-Guard-George-Foley/dp/0975869930/ref=pd_sim_b_6



Not available on Kindle so the image is just a picture, not a link.

_edit: picture is now a link to the paper book on Amazon_


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I re-read books for many of the same reasons that you all have given. I also find that I read a book very quickly if I'm really into it, and then, when it's finished, am disappointed that it's over (much like when a good friend that you haven't seen for a long time arrives or calls and then is gone). Every time I re-read the book, I discover new things and nuances that I missed in my initial reading of it.  Occasionally, reading a book is such a unique experience that it simply must be re-read over and over. 'Salem's Lot, Prince of Tides, Mayday, and Pride and Prejudice are like that for me.  These are books that I have to have in DTBs, as well.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Carol, you may have spotted it, but if you haven't, your Dad might enjoy this. Especially if he is a dog lover:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sinbad-Coast-Guard-George-Foley/dp/0975869930/ref=pd_sim_b_6
> 
> ...


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I re-read books for many reasons. Sometimes, as with the Harry Potter series, I am reading more for plot the first time around and re-read because I figure I might have missed something interesting or simply forgotten a detail that I might appreciate more in hindsight, after reading the later books. Also, Hubby and I read them aloud to each other, and sometimes I miss stuff when I "listen".

Other times, a book seemed very significant to me when I first read it as a teen, such as _Catcher in the Rye_ and _Animal Farm_, and I re-read to see if it reads differently at a different stage in my life.

Others I simply re-read for the pleasure and company of old friends. (Need I say _Pride and Prejudice_? )

N


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I reread books when the characters, situations, and environments are so appealing that rereading is like visiting old friends.  As someone else has said, I tend to go on "benders" when I reread all of certain author's books.

So:

James Herriott
Dick Francis
Dana Stabenow (Kate Shugak series)
Nevada Barr
Tony Hillerman
Susan Conant (Holly Winter series)

Probably I could come up with more if I looked over my bookshelves.  I reread McCullough's 1776 not too long ago just because I felt like it.  My guess is I do this with most favorites every 5 years or so.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

It seems like I'm in the minority, but I very, very rarely re-read books. The only one I'm even sure I've re-read is _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_; I think I've read that about 4 times.

I guess I'd normally rather pick up and discover something new.


----------



## Betsyam (Nov 12, 2008)

Gosh-nobody mentioned one of my favorites-Dune!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Gone with the Wind - multiple times when I was younger, but it's been a long time
Rebecca - Daphne duMaurier - I've read it at least a couple of times, maybe more, and would like to read it again sometime
To Kill a Mockingbird - read it as a teenager, probably a couple of times, and read it again when my daughter read it for school 
There were a few "trashy romances" I read over and over (by Rosemary Rogers and another author, I think it was Jennifer Wilde)
These days I just hope I get around to reading books once - much less re-reading them!


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

When I was younger, I read and reread, and read again, The Season of Passage by Christopher Pike.

More recently I've reread:
The Well of Shades by Juliet Marillier
Graceling by Kristin Cashore
The Harry Potter series
The Samaria trilogy by Sharon Shinn


----------



## cleee (May 15, 2009)

I re-read books literally dozens of times. 

Every Winter, for the last I don't know how many years, I read V.C. Andrews' Flowers in the Attic series. It just wouldn't be winter to me without it.  It's such a shame that that series and the Heaven series are not on Kindle, just the newer stuff that isn't even written by her. I've only read the ones she actually wrote.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm another one that's re-read books over and over. I'm not into either movies or TV; books are my main source of entertainment, their settings become a second home, and characters become old friends. I rarely went to the bookstore and just about never to the library, so book purchases were limited at times by budget constraints. Re-reading was the only way to go.

But....

Since I switched to Kindle in February, I've hardly re-read anything at all. There's always so much new stuff waiting for me to devour, and I've found it a lot harder to go back over what I've read even when I really should; i.e.--the next book in a series is coming out and I can't remember exactly what happened in the last one because I've read another 20 series since then. LOL I've got a "to be re-read" pile now instead of a "to be read"! There's at least four series right now that I want to revisit, and one of those has been waiting since August for me to get back to it. Instead, I keep stumbling across new-to-me authors and books that are recommended here.

Some top of the list faves:

Hitchhiker's Guide (the first four books only)
Anything at all from Agatha Christie
All the Sherlock Holmes stories
Heinlein
Harry Potter and the (dear lord will this series ever end?)
Watership Down -- at least once a year since 1979
All Bill Bryson's stuff

and on, and on, and on....



LisaW. said:


> The Samaria trilogy by Sharon Shinn


She's an amazing writer. Love these and have reread them multiple times too--but she did another several in this universe after the third one. Have you seen them?


----------



## BoomerSoonerOKU (Nov 22, 2009)

I think people have covered most of my reasons for going back to a book more than once.  To me, not only is it like talking to an old friend, but I tend to remember what I was doing the last time I read the book.  Kind of like going through old photos, but a little more visceral.  

Books that I've read numerous times would include:

Dumas - The Count of Monte Cristo

The D'Artagnan Romances (The Three Musketeers, Twenty Years After, The Vicomte de Bragelonne)

Anything by Mark Twain (best American writer imo  ) most notably "A Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court" and his travel journals ("Innocents Abroad", "A Tramp Abroad", etc.)

For the want to be philosopher in me the classics by Camus (The Stranger, The Plague) and Voltaire.

There is a reason they are considered classics.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Harry Potter and the (dear lord will this series ever end?)


You do realize it's over now, don't you?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Dave Dykema said:


> You do realize it's over now, don't you?


LOL--yes, I was one of those who had Amazon deliver the last two HC books on the day of release. Wouldn't let my husband near either of them until I was finished--after all, I read at about three times the speed he does.


Spoiler



The first three were great. After that, the series was progressively less well written, and by the end of the last book I was seriously fed up. At this point, I tend to only reread the first three unless someone brings up a plot point in discussion that I have to go back & examine.



Of course, nowadays I'd be grateful for a series with only seven books. Sure seems like a lot of what I've read this year really does go on forever. **cough cough**


Spoiler



Stephanie Plum, Butcher's Dresden Files, Caine's Weather Warden series, the Black Dagger Brotherhood...


 All I ever seem to buy right now are sequels.

I did forget one absolute favorite reread--John Steinbeck's "Travels with Charley". That's another book I tend to revisit 3 or 4 times a year.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

It's almost time to read this fun poem again! Here's the Kindle Edition:










http://www.amazon.com/Twas-Night-Before-Christmas-ebook/dp/B001MBTFXY/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1259429829&sr=8-14


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsyam said:


> Gosh-nobody mentioned one of my favorites-Dune!


YES!!!!! About the only book I've re-read.. And I read it 5 times.

Oh, I read The Christmas Carol every year about this time. I also watch it on TV every yearI t-- the one with Alistar Sims as Scrooge. (I think I spelled his name right.).

Yogini


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

BoomerSoonerOKU said:


> I think people have covered most of my reasons for going back to a book more than once. To me, not only is it like talking to an old friend, but I tend to remember what I was doing the last time I read the book. Kind of like going through old photos, but a little more visceral.
> 
> Books that I've read numerous times would include:
> 
> ...


Great books in your list. Have to agree with you about Mark Twain, and especially "A Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court."


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

This is one I read a lot when it first came out and was so happy to see a kindle edition. It's now on my TBR list.

Brian


----------



## dedger (Nov 30, 2009)

A few fairly recent books that I have reread with pleasure:

No Country for Old Men
Tree of Smoke
The Raw Shark Texts

One that I will soon reread:

The Kindly Ones

The writing in those books just blows me away.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh, so many. What comes to mind initially are:

Little Women
Jane Eyre
Wuthering Heights
To Kill A Mockingbird
A Wrinkle In Time
All of Azimov and Heinlien

All of these I read as a child. It is astonishing how different it is to reread as an adult!


----------



## Liam (Nov 27, 2009)

I have read F. Scott Fitzgerald's Tender Is the Night and The Great Gatsby more than once. Also Confederacy of Dunces by John Kennedy Toole.

Dedger, I just started The Kindly Ones. (I am reading it in French, so it is going to take me a long time  So far, I have found the writing to be incredible, like you said.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Of course, nowadays I'd be grateful for a series with only seven books. Sure seems like a lot of what I've read this year really does go on forever. **cough cough**
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I know - how did I end up reading SO many series? (Aside from the fact that I love mysteries, especially mystery series...) It's one of the reasons I'm not so much into re-reading anymore - I just want to read them all once!


----------



## Chey (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow.. I was just thinking about this the other day.

I revisit

The Little House Books - _The series is like comfort food for me. I have fond memories as a child reading under the covers with a flashlight so I wouldn't wake up my little sister._
The Narnia series
Pillars of the Earth & World Without End - Ken Follet ( I read these every year)
Domina - Barbara Wood _I read this quite a while ago many times. I loaned the paperback out to someone (can't remember who) about 5 years ago and never got it back. I was so happy to see that it was on the kindle! It is $9.95 now - I only paid $2.99_
Stranger in a Strange Land - Heinlein
Jean Auel Series _sure wish she would get to the final book!_


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm rereading _Everything I Need to Know I Learned in Kindergarten_. Robert Fulghum is my go-to when I'm a little depressed, but this is the only one available on kindle (and it's 9.99....)


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I love books, especially good ones and when I get favorites I read them all the time!

I love the Narnia Series.
HP books (I re-read these every summer at least)
Any Jane Austen work
I have re read the Twilight series a few times but they are not one of my favorites but they are a nice read if you want something that you can read through fast.
_At First Sight_ by Nicholas Sparks
_The Choice_ by Nicholas Sparks

I know I have quite a few more that I just love but I am drawing a blank.

I highly recommend Nicholas Sparks though, especially if you like a little mystery and a little romance but nothing over the top.


----------



## joanne29 (Jun 30, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I have waaay too many - but these are all DTVs
> 
> Jean Auel's Clan of the Cave Bear series
> W.E.B. Griffin series - all of them
> ...


I second Jean Auel's Earth's Children Series, and every time I reread them it is like the first time. Anne of Green Gables, because of the nostalgia from my childhood. Night, because it reminds me to be thankful and that there is humanity in the likes of Elie Wiesel.


----------



## matte633 (Nov 30, 2009)

I read the Visitation by Frank Peretti twice... Because it just seemed appropriate at that 2nd time in my life to read it again.  (it was like 5 years after I read it the first time).  I really related to the lead character - with events that were happening in my life at the time.

I know I've read more a few times, but can't think of any, except the Bible


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

"If one cannot enjoy reading a book over and over again, there is no use in reading it at all."
-Oscar Wilde


Mike
(ignoring the fact that you have to read it first to know if you are going to enjoy reading it over and over)


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Good Times / Bad Times by James Kirkwood


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

There are quite a number of books that I read over and over or authors that I read over and over. Some of them because they are like comfort food, in stressful or difficult times it is nice to curl up with an old friend and know that things are all going to come out right. Some of them because they help me regain a perspective. Others just because they are complete fluff and I need that every once and a while.


----------



## William Woodall (Jun 8, 2009)

There are quite a few books I've read more than once.  Anything I like, I tend to want to go back and savor a second or third time to get the full taste of it, you know.  Here are some of my favorites:

"The Chronicles of Narnia", and anything else by C.S. Lewis

"The Silmarillion", and anything else by J.R.R. Tolkien

"At the Back of the North Wind", "Phantastes", and "Lillith" by George MacDonald

"The Neverending Story", by Michael Ende

A selection of things (but not everything) by Robert Heinlein, Neil R. Jones, Ray Bradbury, Edgar Rice Burroughs, Isaac Asimov, Poul Anderson, H.G. Wells, and Rider Haggard.

I love to reread books that make me think and which touch my heart.  There has to be some depth, or they aren't worth opening again.


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

The only books I've read more than 1 time is the Twilight Saga...I'm glad too because I missed some things the 1st go around.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I've found myself re-reading Wizard of Oz series.  Nice trip to the childhood...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

I read the Christmas Shoes series every year.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Like some others on here, I find it hard to reread things because there are so many books I want to read.  I have reread The Outlander by Diana Gabaldon and plan to reread the next two in the series because I have forgotten a lot and want to read the rest of the series.  Rereading this was great because I forgot so much and it was like reading it again for the first time!  (Even though I read it for the first time only about 3 years ago!)

I have also reread Guilty Pleasures by Laurell K Hamilton.  I love this series (especially the first 10 books or so) and would like to reexperience it like the first time.  

I plan to reread:  The Stand, It, Gone With the Wind


----------



## Beth A (Jan 2, 2009)

One book that I often reread is Julie Garwood's Ransom. It is the one I grab when I don't know what I want to read next. I just wish it would be kindleized.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

I've read the _LOTR_ trilogy 3 times, _the Hobbit _ 6 times, the complete Christian Bible 3 times, Anne Rice's _the Mummy _ 3 times and of course, I've read the book I'm desperately trying to get published on Kindle before Christmas at least 10000000 times (slight exaggeration).


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Since I'm a bit of a type-A compulsive person, when I start reading a new book, it is VERY difficult for me to put it down until it's finished. Fortunately, I'm a very fast reader with no children and no interest in television, so that's not a problem. However, during the week, it's not a good idea for me to begin a new book if I have to go to work the next day.
So I re-read and am able to come to a stopping point when necessary (unless it's a Terry Pratchett book - I'm hopeless about stopping those). Some books bring back great memories and some just show different pieces of themselves each time I read them. It was about the third time that I read _*Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone*_ that I realized


Spoiler



the caretaker, Argus Filch was named for the Greek watchman Argus, who had a hundred eyes.


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

The Hobbit & Lord of the Rings at least 4 times.

The unabridged version of King's "The Stand", 3 times.

A bunch of childhood books many times over. I'd still like to get the Henry Reed books on the Kindle just for the nostalgia.

Carl


----------



## mmefford (Dec 9, 2009)

I rarely reread because I usually feel compelled to read something new. But there are a few I just had to read over. 

The Lord of the Rings several times.
On Writing by Stephen King several times.
Harry Potter series. 
The Way of the Peaceful Warrior by Dan Millman. 
Jonathan Livingston Seagull by Richard Bach.


----------



## Supers (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't tend to re-read, because typically (before Kindle) I was a book borrower (from the library) rather than a book buyer.
What I do re-read though are books that I've loved or ones that have had lots going on in them, so I could capture the detail such as Lord of the Rings trilogy.  
I have recently started re-reading stuff from my childhood as well - enjoying it again in my older years such as Anne of Green Gables.  Would love a Kindle version of the Little House on the Prarie series.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Recently I haven't re-read any books either.  I've been prone to re-read some Russian literary classics, and Dumas books.


----------



## PD Allen (Dec 9, 2009)

Candide by Voltaire. Richard Brautigan's early works. Lord of the Rings. There are several others. And lots of poetry, but that's sort of like listening to a record album more than once.


----------



## mattskindle (Nov 14, 2009)

Shogun,Dune,World Without End, The Pillars of the Earth,Sometimes a great Notion, Dreisers Trilogy...


----------



## Shadowraven (May 7, 2009)

Neverending Story is a BOOK?  I'm gonna have to pick that up sometime in the future!

My post is going to mimic the trend I've seen in most of the posts... childhood books.  As an older child I would re-read any of the books that contained strong emotion.  Once I entered college I didn't really have time to re-read anything, let alone even read the books *I* wanted to read versus the books I was being told to read.  Since getting my degree in 2001 I probably have only re-read one book once.

Black Beauty
My Friend Flicka
Remember Me - a Christopher Pike book but I remember crying at the end everytime!
The BFG - Roald Dahl - a book that I can't WAIT to read to my own kids
Time Enough For Love - my favorite of all time and the book I have probably re-read since college.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Shadowraven said:


> Neverending Story is a BOOK? I'm gonna have to pick that up sometime in the future!


Yes, and a very good one, too! I borrowed my friend's copy. She had managed to get a used copy of an edition where every other chapter alternated red and green print. (I think there were 2 characters' points-of-view.) Loved the look of that book....

N


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> Yes, and a very good one, too! I borrowed my friend's copy. She had managed to get a used copy of an edition where every other chapter alternated red and green print. (I think there were 2 characters' points-of-view.) Loved the look of that book....
> 
> N


It is not actually every other chapter, it is when the point of view of the story changes to be within the Neverending Story or with the "real world". The movie barely covers the first half of the book.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Janet Evanovich's
The Cat Who series by Lillian Braun
The Father Tim books by Jan Karon
Anne McCaffrey's Crystal Singer series
J.P. Beaumont series by J.A. Jance
Most of J.A. Jance's books
Nora Roberts books
There are many many more.  Most of them are Science Fiction


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

I've read very few books more than once other than the Bible, which is mandatory if you live in the Bible Belt, but I have read Margaret Mitchell's Gone with the Wind several times, Robin Hood and some of Goethe's books a couple of times.  When I was younger, I used to read the same books over and over, but I can't remember any of the titles now.


----------



## ChristianBk (Dec 10, 2009)

I can read Kurt Vonnegut's Cat Cradle over and over and over again... such a fantastic book.


----------



## bjazman (Aug 1, 2009)

i often go back to books i've read.

re-read often:

Atlas Shrugged

Lord of the Rings trilogy

The Hobbit

John Powers "Last Catholic in America" series (including "Do Black Patent Leather Shoes Really Reflect Up?" and "The Unoriginal Sinner and the Ice Cream God")

Clancy's Cardinal in the Kremlin

Forseyth's The Devil's Alternative

re-read, but not "often":

The Fountainhead

the Vince Flynn / Mitch Rapp series

most of the other Clancy books

i picked up The Princess Bride" for my Kindle this year. will likely re-read that at some point


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

OliviaD said:


> I've read very few books more than once other than the Bible, which is mandatory if you live in the Bible Belt.


That's a great little descriptive phrase. If I ever write a book with a character from the south, I might have to use that somewhere...


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I don't read many books more than once. Here are the ones I do read over and over again:

Dumas: The Count of Monte Cristo
Tolstoy: War and Peace
Ayn Rand's novels and short stories


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I keep going back to two main books to reread:

Jane Eyre and the Secret Garden. 

Pride and Prejudice has been calling lately though. I may have to pick that one back up - again. 

Jenna


----------

